# VDI Folder Redirection GPO Admin Access



## rtate69 (Feb 25, 2010)

We are having a problem with Folder redirection. We are using Server 2003 and clients use winxp and win7. After making the GPO for redirecting My Documents and the Desktop admins do not have access to these folders. We are unable to perform backups without admin access. The problem is we do not want everyone to have access to everyone elses profile info. We need to give access to Admins and Creator/Owner. Any ideas would be appreciated. I have tried the KB 288991. Diidnt seem to work.


----------

